# If I buy on the resale market



## thewink (Apr 3, 2014)

I have had a few posts on the Starwood side of the forum as I am a big starwood guy, but every time I look at it and compare it to Disney it just seems to fall short.  My parents own 350 points at saratoga of which I am on the deed for along with my 2 other brothers.  If I were to buy a resale on ebay or somewhere else for more points would they keep the 2 separate or would they combine them.  In addition since I already own there would it be easier to close or that wouldn't make any difference.  Finally if they do combine them then do I need to just buy Saratoga or if I buy 300 points at Old Key West for example would they roll them into our Saratoga so we would then have 650 at one place with the same renew date each year.  Thanks for any help.


----------



## Rsauer3473 (Apr 3, 2014)

First, you will want to make sure new points are in same use year. Remember that your 11 month priority is for SSR only. If you're really interested in other resorts consider buying there so you are not stuck trying to get a reservation at the 7 month mark. The new points will be in a separate contract but for all purposes they are held in aggregate. Resale DVC points cannot be used for cruises, regular resort stays, or Adventures by Disney. 
If you are just interested in adding points regardless of resort, Vero Beach is selling around $40-45 per point.


----------



## AnnaS (Apr 3, 2014)

They would be two separate contracts and does not affect closing fees/process.  Your points only have 11 month booking priority at which ever one you own or your parents own.  You can buy at whichever resort you want on your own or with them.

Vero's points sell low but many worry about the higher fees.  I would buy the resort that you would not mind staying in all the time.  Are you planning on buying them on your own or with your parents and brother?  Have you browsed a few of resale brokers?


----------



## thewink (Apr 3, 2014)

That helps a ton.  Where do I look for them.  I tried looking on this site and didn't really find a lot of DVC for sale so maybe Im loping in the wrong places.
Thanks


----------



## AnnaS (Apr 3, 2014)

The Timeshare Store (Disboards) and dvcbyresale come to mind.  Fidelity is another one.  There are a few out there, these stand out right night.


----------



## Beefnot (Apr 3, 2014)

go to disneydvcresale.com and you will find nirvana.  All the inventory from the major sites in one location.


----------



## chalee94 (Apr 3, 2014)

Rsauer3473 said:


> First, you will want to make sure new points are in same use year. Remember that your 11 month priority is for SSR only. If you're really interested in other resorts consider buying there so you are not stuck trying to get a reservation at the 7 month mark. The new points will be in a separate contract but for all purposes they are held in aggregate. Resale DVC points cannot be used for cruises, regular resort stays, or Adventures by Disney.
> If you are just interested in adding points regardless of resort, Vero Beach is selling around $40-45 per point.



If the contracts are not titled exactly the same,  it doesn't matter if they are the same UY or not - they will not be treated as one membership.   Regardless, you can't use OKW pts at SSR at the 11 month window or vice versa.

I would not buy VB unless I were going to book Vero on a regular basis.


----------



## DisneyDenis (Apr 4, 2014)

Rsauer3473 said:


> If you are just interested in adding points regardless of resort, Vero Beach is selling around $40-45 per point.



Vero Beach dues are $2.84 higher now and accelerating much faster than SSR. Not a good choice unless you plan to sell in a few years. You have closing costs on the buy side and commission (10% or more) on the sell side.

Resort - 2014 Dues - Increase %
=========================
Animal Kingdom Villas $5.9748 +5.28% 
Aulani (Subsidized) $4.8380 +1.39% 
Aulani (non-Subsidized) $6.4378 +2.95% 
Bay Lake Tower $4.7846 +6.39% 
Beach Club Villas $5.7904 +2.56% 
BoardWalk Villas $6.0067 +2.83% 
Grand Californian $4.9366 +7.89% 
Grand Floridian  $5.4140 0.00% 
Hilton Head  $6.2837 +4.35% 
Old Key West  $5.5411 +3.67% 
Saratoga Springs  $4.9148 +2.11% 
Vero Beach  $7.7531 +4.65% 
Wilderness Lodge $5.9265 +2.30%


----------



## Denise L (Apr 5, 2014)

chalee94 said:


> If the contracts are not titled exactly the same,  it doesn't matter if they are the same UY or not - they will not be treated as one membership.



This is the most important tip.  Since the first contract has other names on it, unless you buy another contract with everything exactly the same, the points will be in separate accounts.

If you want more DVC points for your family separately, then make an offer on a contract that you like.  It could be a different UY since they will be separate contracts, anyway.  You could buy whatever resort you can get to pass ROFR.  I don't think it makes a difference in passing ROFR as a new member or existing member.  I had three resale contracts ROFR'd last year before I finally bought VGC points directly from DVC after being on the direct waitlist for 6+ months.

Good luck. We own Starwood and DVC and Hyatt and DVC is by far the easiest to use.


----------



## DisneyDenis (Apr 5, 2014)

Denise L said:


> I don't think it makes a difference in passing ROFR as a new member or existing member.  I had three resale contracts ROFR'd last year before I finally bought VGC points directly from DVC after being on the direct waitlist for 6+ months.



There has been a thought on another board that if you are on a Disney DVC Waitlist that Disney will deliberately pick YOU for ROFR (regardless of resale purchase price) to force you into buying Direct off your waitlist. You tell Disney to waitlist you for SSR Dec UY for 160 points for example. Then, you find a 160 point SSR Dec UY on resale - Disney ROFRs - then calls you that your waitlist is available. Disney can match you by SSN. Very insidious...


----------



## stoler527 (Apr 5, 2014)

We own two resale contracts with DVC. SSR and AKV. 

If you are happy to stay at SSR, then buy there. I believe it is the most cost effective resort. The maintenance fees are lower as is the buy in price. It has a longer time before expiration than does OKW. At seven months, a point is a point. You can use SSR points to stay elsewhere if you want.

We also bought at AKV because the value and concierge rooms are usually only available at 11 months. The value rooms require less points than anywhere else on world. The maintenance fees are more at AKV. Before buying there, I would be sure that I intended to use those points to stay at AKV. It would be a waste of maintenance money to buy at AKV and stay at SSR.


----------

